# GPU-Skalierung immer an.



## xpSyk (12. Januar 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem: Wie im Titel schon geschrieben lässt sich die GPU-Skalierung nicht deaktivieren. Ich kann sie zwar im CCC ausschalten und der Bildschirm wird kurz schwarz, man denkt es geht, aber trotzdem wird alles was nicht FullHD ist verzerrt. 
Mein Bildschirm zeigt auch immer an das er nur FullHD Signale bekommt... 

Der Bildschirm ist ein BenQ XL2411T der mit DVI-D @ 144Hz läuft. Alternativer DVI Modus ist an (?). 

Ich hoffe jemand kann mein Problem lösen, ich habs noch nicht geschaft.

mfg


----------



## xpSyk (14. Januar 2014)

#push


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Januar 2014)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe möchtest du mit einem schwarzen Rahmen spielen. (z.B. mit 1680x1050 oder 1280x1050)

Hierfür muss man im CCC die "GPU-Skalierung" aktivieren. (Nicht deaktivieren, denn dann wird ja automatisch vom Monitor auf Vollbild skaliert). Bei mir werden dann kleinere Ingame-Auflösungen mit Rahmen wiedergegeben.

Falls, es auf diesem Wege Ingame nicht funktioniert: Hast du ausprobiert in Windows eine geringere Auflösung einzustellen und anschließend "GPU-Skalierung" im CCC zu aktivieren und zuletzt "Zentriertes Timing" im CCC auszuwählen?


----------



## xpSyk (15. Januar 2014)

Danke! Es hat geholfen  

Es ging mir nämlich darum CS in 4:3 zu spielen.


----------

